# Maxolen Liquid Detailing Wax



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*
Maxolen Liquid Detailing Wax

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*



> Get that silky smooth wet look finish with our liquid wax, its primary use is on the finishes of cars, trucks, buses and aircraft where durability, high gloss and lasting protection are paramount. Very easy to use and requires minimum rubbing or buffing. Clear coat safe.


I was given a sample bottle of this which I attached a spray head to and away I went.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

Seat Leon 59 Plate

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Like most quick detailers and spray waxes this is absolutely easy to use. I sprayed on the panel, wiped with a clean MF, doing the whole car I then went round and buffed with another MF after this. I'm not sure there is much more to say, it done the job very well and left behind a nice glossy shine. 
Only thing that was on my car under this was CarPro Reload which was beginning to fail.

The pictures:































































*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*
It is a nice and easy to use quick detailing wax which leaves a superb finish. Gives it a nice fresh look and is a compliment to the Maxolen system. I like to have the particular brand of QD for the LSP I'm using so for me it was a no brainer I just had to buy the full size after using this!


----------

